# Wtf Grubhub



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ive been on the waiting list since April. I keep following their directions to inquire about the status of my application but I get nothing but crickets. This is all simultaneously while Im getting canned emails from them trying to get me to sign up. 

Is it even worth calling them? I dont currently have anything on my record that would adversely effect me getting activated. I got on instacart and door dash no problem.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> Ive been on the waiting list since April. I keep following their directions to inquire about the status of my application but I get nothing but crickets. This is all simultaneously while Im getting canned emails from them trying to get me to sign up.
> 
> Is it even worth calling them? I dont currently have anything on my record that would adversely effect me getting activated. I got on instacart and door dash no problem.


They are a pain in the ass. I was waitlisted for almost a year. One day I get an email that I can start. Couldn't get online. Support gave me the runaround. I figured **** it. Not worth my time and effort.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It could be worth your time and effort. I'm just saying. You can't have to many options. Just this week alone since DD is and has been for several weeks now, absolute garbage, I've been doing GH and I never thought in a million years I would be saying this, Goober Eats. Still doing about $170 a day avg. Just more BS trying to juggle all 3. These a$$holes are making things difficult.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't know why they would have you on hold. Maybe it is different in Philly, but they've been short on drivers for the past couple months in east central Jersey. I go online, and I get a steady stream of orders that have been sitting for an hour waiting for a driver. I don't know why they would have any drivers on hold waiting for activation at this point (assuming that they passed background check, etc.).


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I kept checking everyday, for over a year. Doodoodash drove me to do so.

Then, finally, there was an opening.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

mch said:


> Ive been on the waiting list since April. I keep following their directions to inquire about the status of my application but I get nothing but crickets. This is all simultaneously while Im getting canned emails from them trying to get me to sign up.
> 
> Is it even worth calling them? I dont currently have anything on my record that would adversely effect me getting activated. I got on instacart and door dash no problem.


I signed up for all of them back in March, so I may be mixing them up... but fairly certain GH I called in, and politely nagged them. They said at first to keep waiting, but within hours they pushed my account.

GH support is all over the place you may find out. Depends on the CSR you get. Some are clueless, some act like they have it together (but don't), and some are actually very efficient and helpful.

Once onboarded, you will still have to wait a week or so for the card, as GH requires it. You get to watch training videos too. I didn't pay attention to them myself though.

In short, it can't hurt to call in. My opinion GH was my favorite out of the delivery platforms; your experience may vary.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> I signed up for all of them back in March, so I may be mixing them up... but fairly certain GH I called in, and politely nagged them. They said at first to keep waiting, but within hours they pushed my account.
> 
> GH support is all over the place you may find out. Depends on the CSR you get. Some are clueless, some act like they have it together (but don't), and some are actually very efficient and helpful.
> 
> ...


Yea I think I'm gonna try calling. I do door dash and a little instacart delivery only stuff to get me to better dd areas, almost like a destination filter. I still haven't taken an Uber Eats order yet lol.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When I signed up I got right in but they put me in the wrong territory and on GH you can’t work out of your territory. Took me 3 or 4 weeks and an act of Congress to get it fixed.

The problem with GH is that they restrict the amount of drivers, but their territories are so large that if all the drivers that sign up for blocks live at a different part of the territory then another part of the territory has no drivers. So that’s why it makes no sense that there are no drivers but they aren’t putting on new ones . I never sign up for blocks, just log on. People on blocks are supposed to get preference but I never have a problem getting pings when I’m off the block.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I live in a rural area and when I put my application in it took almost 5 months to hear back from them. I was doing ok with 5 apps so I actually forgot about them, now I can see there that the wait was worth it. Less stress and 2 apps work nicely for me now. The only draw back with them is the constant offers to go to other counties on trips using the Interstate that can be as long as 30 minutes. No kidding.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

PepeLePiu said:


> The only draw back with them is the constant offers to go to other counties on trips using the Interstate that can be as long as 30 minutes. No kidding.


Their territories are so big they want to send you to a pick up 30 minutes away or a delivery that goes 30 minutes away. They are the same all over. I just decline those.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> When I signed up I got right in but they put me in the wrong territory and on GH you can't work out of your territory. Took me 3 or 4 weeks and an act of Congress to get it fixed.
> 
> The problem with GH is that they restrict the amount of drivers, but their territories are so large that if all the drivers that sign up for blocks live at a different part of the territory then another part of the territory has no drivers. So that's why it makes no sense that there are no drivers but they aren't putting on new ones . I never sign up for blocks, just log on. People on blocks are supposed to get preference but I never have a problem getting pings when I'm off the block.





Seamus said:


> Their territories are so big they want to send you to a pick up 30 minutes away or a delivery that goes 30 minutes away. They are the same all over. I just decline those.


If the meet my threshold on earning and drive time I take them. One of the good things about this long deliveries is that on my way back usually I get another delivery with extra pay for mileage and time spent going back to the city. And you are right no blocks yield almost as many deliveries as being on "the clock"


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It took me almost a year to get started with GH too. At least u know that they somewhat limit the amount of drivers they have on the road. Just keep waiting and they will eventually contact u.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

GH is, IMHO the best delivery service.

No BS driver rating garbage. Your access to the schedule is 100% based on your performance. You can freely decline offers, as long as you are willing to give up your access to the schedule.

I currently have a 57% acceptance rate (this is average of 90 days IIRC) and a 37% dropped block rate. Still get blocks.

I have not seen a delivery for less than $9 in the last 3 months, although an add on order did slip by for $5, but that is rare.

Pre-Chinese virus there were $3 deliveries, also hard pass.

UE is garbage in my market, and no way I become some rando jabrony's shopping slave.

About the only thing I dread is when they stop 'Contactless Delivery' and go back to the old delivery method, which I did hate with a passion. Waiting for some jabrony at the door is a HUGE time waste.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I haven't called yet to try and push the process along. There has to be some glitch or some BS that has my application on hold. Probably something I did while submitting it. Ill probably call this week. 

So for now its DD with a little instacart delivery only mixed in. 

Its not lost on me that as a DD driver Im pretty much the equivelant of a Lyft only driver😂😂😂. Which is actually how I started in rideshare. I did just Lyft for the first month or so.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Applied to GH and DD back around March, right around the start of the Pandemic. Kept following up with GH on their website by continually re-entering my info, first few days it said I have been added to the wait list and that they didn't need drivers in my area and then there was a different prompt with an email address and instruction for further assistance. A day or so after emailing, they pushed the application along and got sign up emails/texts and that was that. Shortly after signing up, the pandemic started and they also either combined or expanded my delivery region. Think it was good timing.

The driver specialist I reached out to afterwards suggested they need drivers in my area and there always seems to be blocks available especially at lunch. That's seems to be the good thing about GH here, appears they make an effort to make this a viable app/platform to consistently allow drivers to be able to make decent money on. Maybe the upcoming sale has something to do with this as well. So just politely and professionally persist while not being pushy and they might recognize that and you never know when they need or decide to add another driver or are making changes.

As far as DD, sort of let it go and didn't go to great length to persist as I knew I wasn't willing to drive much during the peak of the outbreak here, just kept checking back in each month. Strangely enough, figured they would have reached out or would have been allowed to as they were posting driver wanted ads for my area on and off on Indeed during that time and with the newly anticipated demand but was only wait listed. 

This thread actually reminded me to log back in and was now allowed to complete the full application and accepted on DD. They didn't reach out to me despite being the wait list, FWIW.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Met a chick yesterday at Chick-fil-A. Said GH is moving her through the process only days after signing up. Tells you they need drivers, right now. This is a very busy market on all of the delivery apps. Just gotta choose what works for you and leave the garbage for the noobs.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

IIRC it initially took me well over 8 months from sign up to getting online. But that was back in 2019. I started GH in late 2019.

I'm super happy they are not flooding the market with drivers. People are willing to pay, so keep the demand high and the prices high. If we ever go back to the $3 FF runs I will significantly reduce my hours. Right now I do $100 a day. But when winter comes and its dark at 4:30 finding houses it almost not worth the aggravation.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I signed up for GrubHub in March. No waitlisting.

I got the bags and card fairly quickly.

Have yet to do an order. I have used the insulated bags though. They hold quite a bit.

Maybe GrubHub doesn't like Eagles fans? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Decided to give them another chance. Filled out the online form. Got a reply that they don’t need drivers in my area. Five minutes later I got contacted by another CSR telling me they do need drivers. Uploaded my documents and passed my background check. Just waiting for my driving record check and I will be on Grubhub.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Decided to give them another chance. Filled out the online form. Got a reply that they don't need drivers in my area. Five minutes later I got contacted by another CSR telling me they do need drivers. Uploaded my documents and passed my background check. Just waiting for my driving record check and I will be on Grubhub.


Im getting no love from them whatsoever. Those bastards can blow me!


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Seamus said:


> When I signed up I got right in but they put me in the wrong territory and on GH you can’t work out of your territory. Took me 3 or 4 weeks and an act of Congress to get it fixed.
> 
> The problem with GH is that they restrict the amount of drivers, but their territories are so large that if all the drivers that sign up for blocks live at a different part of the territory then another part of the territory has no drivers. So that’s why it makes no sense that there are no drivers but they aren’t putting on new ones . I never sign up for blocks, just log on. People on blocks are supposed to get preference but I never have a problem getting pings when I’m off the block.


I know this is an old post but I got a friend who just started at GB and is averaging $25-30 an hour-actually I referred him to Uber and they stiffed us on the bonus and he also decided to try GB but I digress-and he sticks religiously to all the rules about keeping a 95% acceptance rate-etc. 

Is pay for you similar without following all that?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Zarathustra1 said:


> I know this is an old post but I got a friend who just started at GB and is averaging $25-30 an hour-actually I referred him to Uber and they stiffed us on the bonus and he also decided to try GB but I digress-and he sticks religiously to all the rules about keeping a 95% acceptance rate-etc.
> 
> Is pay for you similar without following all that?


Things have changed since I made that post! They have added a lot more drivers in my market so I have to sign up for blocks to ensure a steady flow of offers. My acceptance rate is around 35% at the moment.  I pay no attention to acceptance rate, my focus is on only accepting offers where I’ll make $1.50+ per mile. $25 to $30 average per hour is about right.


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Things have changed since I made that post! They have added a lot more drivers in my market so I have to sign up for blocks to ensure a steady flow of offers. My acceptance rate is around 35% at the moment.  I pay no attention to acceptance rate, my focus is on only accepting offers where I’ll make $1.50+ per mile. $25 to $30 average per hour is about right.


Ok thanks dude-this is important information. My friend thinks he has to accept virtually everything to keep his rate up-over 95% to stay on first tier-to get $25-30.

Also one more question: seeing how good GB is-Im trying to get in too but right now Im on a waiting list-applied last Friday. How long were you on the WL? Im on Long Island which is pretty big market


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Zarathustra1 said:


> Ok thanks dude-this is important information. My friend thinks he has to accept virtually everything to keep his rate up-over 95% to stay on first tier-to get $25-30.
> 
> Also one more question: seeing how good GB is-Im trying to get in too but right now Im on a waiting list-applied last Friday. How long were you on the WL? Im on Long Island which is pretty big market


Like he thinks you have to have the high AR to get good blocks-as there are different tiers


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Zarathustra1 said:


> How long were you on the WL? Im on Long Island which is pretty big market


I signed up for GH a long time ago when they were pretty new to my market. Because of that, I got on immediately and didn't have to go on a waitlist. I'm in Westchester County, also a big market. With the growth of GH I hear people all saying they got waitlisted. 


Zarathustra1 said:


> Like he thinks you have to have the high AR to get good blocks-as there are different tiers


AR is always a mind game all the apps use. He is correct that there is a tier system that allows the top tier to schedule blocks first before the rest of us lowly regulars. I still don't normally have a problem getting blocks during the hours I want as a lowly bottom tier of the GH Caste System! 

However, if the goal is to make money and be profitable, then making the top scheduling tier is not worth it in my opinion because in order to maintain a high acceptance rate you would be forced to take money loser offers. Because of the large geography of the territory they will try to send you 20 to 40 minutes away or on high mileage deliveries which will destroy your profit. I average approx $1.50 to $1.70 revenue per mile on GH at around a 35% acceptance rate and $25 to $30 per hour. If my acceptance rate was 95% than I would be racking up miles and my revenue per mile would drop like a rock. A lot of extra cost without any tangible benefit.

After 7000 deliveries my advice is not to get trapped in the AR mind game and just focus on cherry picking the best offers.


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I signed up for GH a long time ago when they were pretty new to my market. Because of that, I got on immediately and didn't have to go on a waitlist. I'm in Westchester County, also a big market. With the growth of GH I hear people all saying they got waitlisted.
> 
> AR is always a mind game all the apps use. He is correct that there is a tier system that allows the top tier to schedule blocks first before the rest of us lowly regulars. I still don't normally have a problem getting blocks during the hours I want as a lowly bottom tier of the GH Caste System!
> 
> ...


Cool-he's been real stubborn on this point but I had a feeling. Do you know anyone recently on a waitlist and what kind of time frame?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Zarathustra1 said:


> Do you know anyone recently on a waitlist and what kind of time frame?


No I don’t. Different markets are different so it’s best to ask someone in your market.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

In our city, GH's orders are pitiful. And in many cases there is a distance of 8 dollars and 10 miles. I have never picked up the block, but when I launched DD, I did not open the GH to go online. There are few orders, and the price is pitiful! Is it because I didn't take the block?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

mch said:


> Ive been on the waiting list since April. I keep following their directions to inquire about the status of my application but I get nothing but crickets. This is all simultaneously while Im getting canned emails from them trying to get me to sign up.
> 
> Is it even worth calling them? I dont currently have anything on my record that would adversely effect me getting activated. I got on instacart and door dash no problem.


I started with UE, but applied for GH. It took me about 3 months, but once I got the invite, I sailed right through. Each area is different so the only way to know if it is better or not is just to do it. GH doesn't have bonuses much, but their deliveries pay more than Uber's do. However, Uber has more bonuses ( though of late ,I haven't seen any offered in a number of weeks, so I stay with GH ). That being said, Uber is busier. But, it might be different in your city, you just have to do it to find out.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Decided to give them another chance. Filled out the online form. Got a reply that they don’t need drivers in my area. Five minutes later I got contacted by another CSR telling me they do need drivers. Uploaded my documents and passed my background check. Just waiting for my driving record check and I will be on Grubhub.


I like GH, but they aren't busy on every day, like Uber is. I jsut work the peak hours on GH, and do about $20+ per hour. (11-2pm 4-8pm it's more or less depending on your city). 

The important difference between Uber and GH is the tipping culture is different. Uber orders, often you get tips later on, and so if you deliver, say $100, you think you got $100 booked, but you go on the app at midnight, and lo, there's another $30 added, a lot of people on Uber tip later. So, when you get offered delivery, say, for $9, that's the delivery fee plus the EXPECTED tip, _which you don't' always get._ So, it's frustrating. You see a delivery offered for $13, you accept it, and it only pays $9, and you go, WTF? Well, the 'expected' tip didn't come. However, often it will come, just later. so, thing is, with Uber, you got to not go by the immediate book, and go by the end of the day, by the end of the week, to see if it's worth it. 

Now, with GH, when you are offered a $13 delivery, It pays $13, no ifs ands or buts. That's because GH people must tip in advance. You rarely get a later tip. However, maybe once a month, someone will add another tip or tip later. Thing is, GH just started doing this, for years you had to tip in advance and they didn't allow adding tips later, so GH people are trained in a different way than Uber people are. So, that's what I mean by a 'different tipping culture'. I kinda like knowing what I'm going to get when I get it, so, I'm siding with GH, but, when it's slow, I'll cancel my blocks for the day and drive for Uber, which is always busy.

Oh, yeah, GH is on the 'block' system. Each week, at a designated time, you go on your app and put your schedule in, 1-2, 3-4pm 5-6pm, each hour segment are called blocks, so you grab your blocks at a designated time, and line them up a week in advance. I'm not crazy about that system, I love Uber's no block system, but the no block system allows for driver saturation, whereas the GH block system, when you are on block, you are given trip/delivery priority, so you are protected from having too many drivers in a zone. But, that might not mean much if you live in a city that is so busy you can do just fine off block. the only way to know is just to try each, and see what happens. But, when you are on block, you can't multi-app, it will really mess things up if you are on block, take a delivery from another app, and then close the GH app, you'll get kicked off the block if they offer you 3 trips and you don't accept one of them. Also, they ping your app ever so often, to see if it's on, and will send you a text if it's not, and if you don't log back on in a couple of minues, they will kick you off the block. You might miss the text if you are on, say, and Uber run. Now,, you can cherry pick to your hearts content (at least you can in CA because of prop 22), but you dont want to have too many getting kicked off blocks, they really don't like it they might deactivate you if it happens too often.


----------

